# fiat engine upgrades



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

just place our deposit on a Autotrail Mohawk the basic model being a 130bhp we opt for the 180bhp looking at the sales order we will have to pay for two upgrades first being to 130bhp to 148bhp then second from 148bhp to 177bhp 
anyone know why they dont charge just for one upgrade 130bhp to 177bhp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :?: :roll: 
cheers


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Presumably the first is for a simple remap or plug in box whereas the second stage probably requires some hardware replacements.

But, I am sure the vendors will have the exact answer :wink:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Can you provide some more detail? Is this all on the 2.3 (130) engine and he's not talking about the 3.0 engine 'upgrade' ?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

turbodes said:


> we opt for the 180bhp looking at the sales order we will have to pay for two upgrades first being to 130bhp to 148bhp then second from 148bhp to 177bhp


I'd ask some very serious questions about this. Firstly, do you really need the higher power? Secondly, Autotrail list the 3 litre, 157 bhp engine as the only option for this van. Do you really want more than that? If you do, then I'd make sure you're getting the 3 litre engine first, and then have that remapped. But do check your warranty and insurance.

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The power outputs the OP is talking about are the standard Euro 5 Fiat. 

I would think Autotrail do the 148 as an upgrade as the 2.3 now has two outputs, then the 177 is an upgrade to the 3.0.

I doubt it will be for a re map.


Richard...


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Usually a two upgrade vehicle means a heavier chassis plus a bigger engine.

tony


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

thanks for the posts the 2012 Autotrails will be on the new euro 5 engines which are 130 148 177bhp we opt for the autobox with a 177bhp its just the two upgrades needed thats baffling me, the price from 130 to 148 being £940 price from 148 to 177 an extra £1848 just wondered why theres not the one price for the upgrade 130 to 177 I have probably bought two engines in the cab :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

For 1800 quid I would be pretty confident that is for the larger 3 litre engine. if not its a VERY expensive re-map.

The lower price will be for a re-map of the smaller engine. 

I would suggest you discuss the matter in considerable depth with the supplying dealer. You need to be certain of EXACTLY what you are paying for.


----------



## turbodes (Nov 28, 2006)

your right it is a big expense i have just received an e-mail back from Autotrail who explain it like this to me...
Fiat now supply 3 engines wereas last year they only supplied 2 these now start with the 2.3/130bhp engine an upgrade is for the 150bhp still 2.3lt we then have the 3lt 180bhp whether you want to call it an upgrade it does not really matter there is still a charge to go from one bhp to other, basically what fiat are saying is that the new 150bhp engine replaces the old 3lt 160bhp engine...
I have sent an e-mail back saying its confusing that I have to pay for the first upgrade that I dont need if this makes sense !!!!!!!!!!!
cheers


----------

